# Petition to stop ban on "assult weapons"



## schlep1967 (Feb 2, 2005)

Here is a link to follow Stop any legislation that will ban "assualt weapons", semi-automatic rifles or handguns and high capacity magazines. We need to stand up and be heard! The anti's are definitaly doing their part to destroy our Country. It takes a few minutes to sign up so your voice is heard. there are approximatly 50 million homes in this country with guns in them. Do not let them take the first step at removing them. Pass this info on to every gun owner you know.


----------



## schlep1967 (Feb 2, 2005)

bump for gun rights


----------



## RAM56 (Aug 28, 2008)

The Journal News just published a map and list of all pistol permit holders in Westchester, Rockland and Putnam counties in New York.........
Great info for anyone looking to steal firearms.


----------



## eaglecaps (Nov 4, 2009)

RAM56 said:


> The Journal News just published a map and list of all pistol permit holders in Westchester, Rockland and Putnam counties in New York.........
> Great info for anyone looking to steal firearms.


 ...or get shot...


----------



## UCNYbowhunter (Mar 31, 2007)

RAM56 said:


> The Journal News just published a map and list of all pistol permit holders in Westchester, Rockland and Putnam counties in New York.........
> Great info for anyone looking to steal firearms.


Not good at links but another forum I visit has posted a new article from Fox.Prison guards are being approach and told there home addresses by inmates.Law enforcement both active and retired even a judge is posted on the map.Now the funny part the newspaper has hired armed guards to protect the building.Guess guns are ok for protection when it's them.


----------

